# 2012 brute force 750 running hot



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

My brute has 2in snorkel and a slip on hmf exhaust. It started running hot awhile back and has been getting worse so I put a muzzy digi tune on it thinking it was running lean. Still running hot even worse now my water pump looks fine! Could it be the thermostat and can I remove the thermostat all together? I need so some help guys


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

Took my thermostat out and cranked it up. The standing water where the thermo would be did not move at idle or w.o.t is my water pump bad. Sorry I'm posting on my own post but I'm a little worried


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you have a temp gauge on it what temps if so
?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

You should flow if it is pumping


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

That's what I thought too my water pump appears to be fine tho

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

No temp gauge. I know I let it idle for roughly 5 min today and you could feel the heat 10ft away from the bike. You can tell it's hot trust me lol


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Fan comin on?


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

Almost instantly. I don't see how it can get hot that fast. I'm going to leave my thermo out and see if it helps out any. Never herd of this happening:thinking:


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Meneither how many hours on it? Cuz i hae the same setup as u an does run a bit lean but not that hot


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

52hrs I had the mods for about 3 months and it just now started doing it. Mine shouldn't be lean anymore I put a digi tune on it today


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Is it the right tune an yeah i have same hrs also thats weird


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

I tried muzzys recommended tune and vforce johns both did about the same still ran hot. Gave it alot of giddy up tho. Thermostat is stiff as a board tho Could be my problem


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah id say so u should do the temp gauge mod too


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well with no thermostat in it's still running hot. Water pump is pumping not very hard tho. Bout ready to trade her in.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

you either have air in the line or the rad is clogged up,make sure you dont have air in the line,it shouldnt run hot and taking Tstat out should be a fix for your issues,I have a bone stock 2012 no issues at all,everything stock,just make sure you burp all air out the line


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice man. I'm going to take the rad off and flush it out. Didn't think about air in the rad lines.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Is over heat light coming on ?


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes although sometimes it dont come on but you can tell the engine is way hotter than it should be.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Your radiator relocated?


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

No I'm trying to avoid it. Been sprayed with hot antifreeze before I ain't about it lol my rad is clean tho so I don't see why it's running hot. Only thing I can think of is trash in the cooling ports on the engine. Yet it's brand new been in maybe 3 mudholes nothing over the tires. I'm kinda stumped on this one been working on wheelers all my life I've never had this problem. And I don't see if the what air in the lines would hurt the air should be pumped back into the rad and go to the highest point under the cap. No suggestion is a bad one tho I appreciate yalls ideas. Maybe y'all will have better luck than me lol


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pretty sure I got her fixed. Ball of what looked like teflan in the cooling ports on the motor. Got a temp gauge on the way and will probably order a fundy impeller for the water pump so I'll have no issues. Will it hurt to leave my thermostat out? Couple of my buddies have and had no trouble so far.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The thermostat is there so the bike operates within a certain temp range. If its warm where you are, it's probably fine without it. Warm ups will take longer. Don't crank it and go straight to riding. Brutes like to warm up some first. If the thermostat is working properly, I'd put it back in. 

----that is all---


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

I always let my bikes warm up before I ride. Ima run without it for awhile. I may try to modify the thermo spring a little because my thermo is stiff as crap. I may put it back in when I get my impeller.


----------

